# How much left?



## gerry100 (Jan 2, 2013)

As of January 1 , I've burnt about 1/3 of my stash( approx 1.33 cord) since I started the weekend after Thanksgiving


----------



## ScotO (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sitting at 22 1/4 cord left as of last evening after hauling a heap into the basement......started off with 25.  Been fairly mild again this year overall (so far), might end up sitting pretty nice if the trend continues all winter......


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 2, 2013)

I think we've only gone through about half a cord so far.  We've got plenty left (scrounged big time last year), but as far as seasoned for a year stuff, we've probably got a good 2 cords ready.  A lot of what we put up last spring and summer was standing dead beetle kill pine, so we probably could use some if we needed to.  What we've got ready to go is mostly ash, maple and box elder with a little pine mixed in from our first scrounges and some we bought last year and just stacked.


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm sitting at 22 1/4 cord left as of last evening after hauling a heap into the basement......started off with 25. Been fairly mild again this year overall (so far), might end up sitting pretty nice if the trend continues all winter......


 
 That's why you're called Overkill


----------



## lukem (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm down to about 16-18 cord.  Burned quite a bit this year even though it has been mild.  New baby in the house this year.

I'll probably burn about 7 cord total this year leaving me with about 15.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 2, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> That's why you're called Overkill



Keep in mind, Gerry, my goal was to be able to get 3-4 years ahead......

I m hoping to be 5-6 years ahead this time next year!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jan 2, 2013)

I've burned over 2 cords, as my lopi freedom eats the wood.  Have enough at present to last into 2015 and hopefully through 2015 by summer.


----------



## lukem (Jan 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Keep in mind, Gerry, my goal was to be able to get 3-4 years ahead......
> 
> I m hoping to be 5-6 years ahead this time next year!


 
That wood will rot or be too dry to put out any heat in 6 years. 

I'm burning faster than I'm cutting...but too much other stuff to do right now.  I'll kick it into high gear this spring and try to get back north of 20 cord again.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive burned around 2 cord so far, Have another 5 ready for this year if needed. With my last splitting done this past week I should be at 14-15 cord. So will be ready for the next few cold spells. All thanks to the guys here for the motivation to get ahead. Only problem I have is lots of trees on the list to be taken down but not necessarily needed, O well feed the addiction


----------



## madtrapper (Jan 2, 2013)

I have burned  1 1/3 cords plus a bunch of shorties and uglies that I had laying around guessing I will end up using a little more than 3 cords. I have 6 cords of ash ready to burn and about 8 cords of oak that most of it has been CSS for over a year might burn a little of the oak next year if its ready. Some of it I checked this fall was sitting at 25% yet.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jan 2, 2013)

I've gone through just over a cord so far. Shoulder season stuff and what was left over from last years pile.
In a few days I'll break in to the pile of Mulberry, Red Oak and Red Elm that is meant for this year. We are burning more than ever this year as my wife is home all day with the baby, but I figure I'll still end the year ahead of projected due to last years warm winter.
On hand I now have about 7.5 cord stacked, another 1.5'ish cord split waiting to be stacked, a few rounds to split and one smallish tree to cut-up.  I should be good through the 2015/16 season, but just typing that out has me feeling the need to scrounge some more!  Better finish stacking what I have on hand first though.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 2, 2013)

As of last Saturday we have about 3 cords seasoned ready to be cooked and about 1.5 that will be ready for next year. I plan to start my gathering process again in the next few weekends to replace the 1 cord we have burnt so far.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2013)

We have plenty. Several years worth. So far this season we have not burned a cord yet.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> We have plenty. Several years worth. So far this season we have not burned a cord yet.


Understatement "few years" that's like Dave in Alaska saying it warmed up to 15 degrees


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I did cut a little more today....


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive burned about 1.5 cords, Ive dug into the locust and oak now that its colder but if it warms up Im going back to the maple and odds and ends and saving the oak for next year, another year seasoned can only make it better.


----------



## Snotrocket (Jan 2, 2013)

I have about 3 cords left. Been through 2 already. I've been burning 24/7 since October though.

It's also currently 5F outside so you go through a decent amount of wood. My house is very well insulated so the colder temps just mean I'm not opening a window in the evening anymore.


----------



## weatherguy (Jan 2, 2013)

Snotrocket said:


> I have about 3 cords left. Been through 2 already. I've been burning 24/7 since October though.
> 
> It's also currently 5F outside so you go through a decent amount of wood. My house is very well insulated so the colder temps just mean I'm not opening a window in the evening anymore.


 You must be up in northern Maine, you have much snow on the ground?


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 2, 2013)

Yikes, I'm down to under 12 cords, but almost two are stacked up at my sister's house. 

I had to bust into a stack that I hadn't planned on, but it's ash and cherry stacked up last fall. It'll be better than the oak that has only been through two summers. 

I think. I'm starting to get a little confused. I think I'm gonna have to label my stacks and start inventorying everything.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 2, 2013)

Started burning off and on 0n Sept. 14th.  Went to 24/7 Nov. 1st.  Been burning 2 stoves since Dec.22nd.  Just past 2.54 cords. Got another 10.3 in shed.


----------



## Standingdead (Jan 2, 2013)

Gone through 2-2.5 cords so far. Got another 4 inside the basement ready to go. So far it's been a typical winter. I usually go through 4 cords by mid January. 8 for the season. Tonight it's expected to go below zero. Got the boiler at 160 and fired up the wood stove too!


----------



## nate379 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have burned about 1.25 cords so far.  Been burning since October.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Jan 2, 2013)

I've burned a little over 1 full cord and am into the 2nd.  I've got ~another 13 left which is about 3-4yrs worth for me.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 2, 2013)

Used between 2 - 3 ±
Have between 2 - 3  ±,  left in the 12/13  batch
& 6 ± in the 13/14 batch that's good to go if needed.


----------



## The Beagler (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd say I've burned around 3/4 of a cord.  Been burning a lot the past couple weeks.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 2, 2013)

Used about 1.5 cord so far.
Started Sept. 18th off and on. Went through 1/2 cord of pine in Sept.-Oct., then about 1/2 cord of soft Maple in November.
The other 1/2 cord has been mostly Oak.
Everything pretty much on schedule. The next 2 to 2.5 months will be very telling though. I'll probably use about 2 cord through Feb., then hopefully 1/2 cord in March. April-May....maybe another 1/2 cord.
TMI?


----------



## Snotrocket (Jan 2, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> You must be up in northern Maine, you have much snow on the ground?


 
I'm in the Midcoast region. I'm about 20 miles inland from the actual coast, but that's what they call the area.

We have about 2 feet on the ground.


----------



## jwoair23 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have burned through 2.5 cords here. Have about 5 cords left so should be plenty. Heating a non insulated home, burning 24x7 since pretty much the start of October. 

Cold here right now, going down to 14 the past two nights. Been tweaking my burning habits and have been able to keep it about 70-71 at that temperature.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't have room for nearly as much as some on here, but I am ahead about all I have room for and that is about 8 to 10 cords.  I haven't burned a cord yet.  It is now cold here, finally, and I am going through it much faster.  I usually make it through the winter on less than 3 cords.  Burning 3 year old stuff right now,  I never really keep track that closely.  I just try to cut every winter and the supply seems to stay the same.  As I get older though, it takes a little longer


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 2, 2013)

Standingdead said:


> Gone through 2-2.5 cords so far. Got another 4 inside the basement ready to go. So far it's been a typical winter. I usually go through 4 cords by mid January. 8 for the season. Tonight it's expected to go below zero. Got the boiler at 160 and fired up the wood stove too!


 
you must have a big place, I'm near you ( Renss Cty) and use about four a season ( Late Nov - Early March)


----------



## osagebow (Jan 2, 2013)

Little over a cord, but a lot was maple/sass. Kids/dog/wife have left doors wide open leading to considerable cellulose wastage.  Have about 6 cord left, with 3 due to be ready for next year. May have to dip into some of that, though.


----------



## Standingdead (Jan 3, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> you must have a big place, I'm near you ( Renss Cty) and use about four a season ( Late Nov - Early March)



Wow is it cold this morning or what? TV says -6. My weather station says -11. Just finished refilling boiler and waiting a bit before I go outside to do chores....I hate this kind of cold. Makes working outside.....well....work. 

I burn mid Oct through April. House, hot water and garage to thaw equipment on days like today. Stay warm


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 3, 2013)

I have burned about 1 1/2 cords this year. I have about nine more cords of seasoned wood remaining, so I think I'll be OK this winter. I need to get scrounging!

I recall from previous threads that we are about halfway through the wood burning season. I recall that mid-January is halfway.


----------



## dja950 (Jan 3, 2013)

Man, you guys are cruising through wood. I live in northern ny,  where we have some pretty bad winters and ive burned just under a cord. I was -2 last night. How are people from the more southern states using more wood than i am? My house is pretty averaged sized, 2200 sq ft, keeping roughly 1700 heated and the roughly other 500 sqft partly closed off so "partly heated" i guess id call it. I have a raised ranch with the basement mostly finished, the unfinished is my downstairs garage i call it. I keep the toys in there.


----------



## basod (Jan 3, 2013)

dja950 said:


> Man, you guys are cruising through wood. I live in northern ny, where we have some pretty bad winters and ive burned just under a cord. I was -2 last night. How are people from the more southern states using more wood than i am? My house is pretty averaged sized, 2200 sq ft, keeping roughly 1700 heated and the roughly other 500 sqft partly closed off so "partly heated" i guess id call it. I have a raised ranch with the basement mostly finished, the unfinished is my downstairs garage i call it. I keep the toys in there.


 
Most people are either burning shoulder wood - pine,poplar,soft maple, cottonwood etc. and/or running more than one stove.
Everyone's house construction and quality of wood is so varied it's near impossible to compare square footage to cord usage.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm at about 3/4 cord used this year.   Leaves me with about 1.5 cord left in this years pile about 2.25 cord in next winters pile.  Some of next winters pile was just split over thanksgiving so I wouldn't mind having some leftover and letting that stuff stretch to 15/16.

I need to get a couple more cords in come spring.


----------



## Kaptain (Jan 3, 2013)

dja950 said:


> Man, you guys are cruising through wood. I live in northern ny, where we have some pretty bad winters and ive burned just under a cord. I was -2 last night. How are people from the more southern states using more wood than i am? My house is pretty averaged sized, 2200 sq ft, keeping roughly 1700 heated and the roughly other 500 sqft partly closed off so "partly heated" i guess id call it. I have a raised ranch with the basement mostly finished, the unfinished is my downstairs garage i call it. I keep the toys in there.


 
Your setup sounds very similar to mine.  I've burned about 2 cords so far but that's including over a cord of weeping willow which is far from ideal.  I've used 100% wood for heat this year and I keep the house 72 - 75 degrees minumum.

Are you running any type of secondary heat?  What are your house temps typically?


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't keep track . . . I've been burning since September and have kept warm. Plenty of wood left. That's all I need to know.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 3, 2013)

Good questions Kaptain.
House size, insulation, layout, insulation, house temps, outside temps, insulation, alternate heat use, all play into wood use.
dja950, sounds like you're well insulated.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 3, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Good questions Kaptain.
> House size, insulation, layout, insulation, house temps, outside temps, insulation, alternate heat use, all play into wood use.
> dja950, *sounds like you're well insulated.*


 
Definately. Im heating only 2/3 space only on weekends and have as much wood.

Reading these forums Ive seen folks heating everything from 500 ft2 cottages to 6000 ft2 mansions... everything from 300 year old drafty uninsulated stone farmhouses to modern, supertight, superinsulated passive houses.... in climates everywhere from Florida (yes Florida!) to Alaska, and even northern Europe... using everything from a pot belly smoke dragon to super efficient PH or BKK... burning everything from pine to 7 year old oak (split vertically of course!)

Comparisons are almost pointless............... but fun nonetheless.


----------



## dja950 (Jan 3, 2013)

Kaptain said:


> Your setup sounds very similar to mine. I've burned about 2 cords so far but that's including over a cord of weeping willow which is far from ideal. I've used 100% wood for heat this year and I keep the house 72 - 75 degrees minumum.
> 
> Are you running any type of secondary heat? What are your house temps typically?


I started burning wood at the end of october. Used my propane fireplace upstairs just to take the chill off before i used wood. Id run it for maybe a half hr in the a.m, just because at night the temps were cold and the house would drop to 62 or 63....but since then just wood, no secondary heat. House usually isnt below 68. I live alone and work shift schedule, 2 days followed by 2 nights then 4 off. When im on my 4 off and im home alot house is usually 70-75, try not to get it to 75, but wood heat isnt easy to control on the time. Way to hot for me. 70's perfect. I like to walk about in sweat pants and a t shirt.... when i work nights, i try to get it a little warmer, probably near 75, load the stove at 230 pm, and leave by 3pm. When i get home the next morning, usually around 7- 8 am the house is 65-67 or so depending on how cold it is outside, thats a full 16-17 hrs after a reload, and ill have just enough coals to restart. an hr later tops and the house is back up to 70. This is with my stove in the basement too, and these temps are upstairs. I have registers in the floors which helps tremendously with moving the heat up in my opinion. that and the stairway is just off the stove room. Im very pleased with the enviro kodiak 1700. This is my 2nd house, first with a wood stove. saving a ton on energy.


----------



## dja950 (Jan 3, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Definately. Im heating only 2/3 space only on weekends and have as much wood.
> 
> Reading these forums Ive seen folks heating everything from 500 ft2 cottages to 6000 ft2 mansions... everything from 300 year old drafty uninsulated stone farmhouses to modern, supertight, superinsulated passive houses.... in climates everywhere from Florida (yes Florida!) to Alaska, and even northern Europe... using everything from a pot belly smoke dragon to super efficient PH or BKK... burning everything from pine to 7 year old oak (split vertically of course!)
> 
> Comparisons are almost pointless............... but fun nonetheless.


I was just very surprised by it. To be honest ive got no idea how well the house is insulated. Just bought the house over the summer, house was built in 1962 i believe. I thought i was going to have a larger amount of heat loss due to the garage door in the basement. Its an insulated garage door, but a garage door non the less. It appears to be sealed pretty tight somehow.


----------



## Applesister (Jan 3, 2013)

Burned 2.5 cords of gray birch, big toothed aspen, quaking aspen. Im now into green ash and black cherry. Nights now are some oak mixed. Been burning since first week of October pretty much 24/7.
Im in exact middle of eastern part of NY. Temp this morning at 5:00am was -14°
Wood for Jan -Feb will be chestnut oak and green ash and pignut hickory.
I have 3 cords left of mixed hardwoods for 2012-13 season.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 3-35 cu ft kiln baskets of scrapwood and 2 cord of good stuff into my ready supply. 12 cord ready to go and 40-50 cord of long wood stacked in the yard 4+ years. Won't be runnin out any time soon.


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 3, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> As of January 1 , I've burnt about 1/3 of my stash( approx 1.33 cord) since I started the weekend after Thanksgiving


 When Sunday arrives, I will have burned 1 full cord since September,still leaves me with about 24 cords left,unless we get hammered severely I might be okay this year.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 3, 2013)

Started burning near end of October, gone through a little less than a cord so far. If these temps stick around awhile it will change quickly!


----------



## schlot (Jan 3, 2013)

I've gone through a little over a cord. I have about 1/2 cord left so that's seasoned, so I might be on natural gas the rest of the year. I have about 2.5 cords ready for next year. A whole lot better than last year but it's not good enough. Hopefully I will have about 5 nice size ash to come down in a few weeks that can be for 2013/2014 or later.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 3, 2013)

Burned about a cord so far. Have about 12 more stacked and split, about 7 of them ready to burn. I have about 3 cords on the property that have to be cut, split, and stacked. I try to have about 13 cords on hand at all times to stay 3 years ahead. It just got cold this week so consumption will be going up.


----------



## AJS56 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think we've burned about 1.5 cords so far, quite a bit of it odds and ends, shoulder season stuff.  Still have about 4-5 cords or so in this year's stack, and another 6-8 cords going forward.  We'll burn another 4 or 5 cords depending on how the season goes.  Usually by late March/early April when the weather starts to break, we're ready to let up on wood and let the nat gas furnaace earn it's keep.


----------



## jrendfrey (Jan 3, 2013)

ive burn 1 2/3 cords so far this year. +1 on if it stays this cold things will change i was @ -22 last night about 3 am. house was 72 but i stayed up all night with the stove. heating a super drafty old mountain home. i still have 5 cords of wood that is seasoned and have 3 cords blocked up ready to be split. well see were i end up at seasons end


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 3, 2013)

Burned about 3/4 cord got 3/4 dry left. Got about 8 cords going forward. Bought a couple packages of pressed bricks to see if my wife can start to run the stove. If it works out I may get a pallet delivered.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 3, 2013)

ohlongarm said:


> When Sunday arrives, I will have burned 1 full cord since September,still leaves me with about 24 cords left,unless we get hammered severely I might be okay this year.


 I'll bet it's mostly been locust, too.....


----------



## rideau (Jan 3, 2013)

rottiman said:


> Started burning off and on 0n Sept. 14th. Went to 24/7 Nov. 1st. Been burning 2 stoves since Dec.22nd. Just past 2.54 cords. Got another 10.3 in shed.


 2.54?


----------



## ScotO (Jan 3, 2013)

rideau said:


> 2.54?


 Rottiman is being precise, no?


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 3, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Rottiman is being precise, no?


 
He doesn't know I swiped three splits so it was really 2.51, don't tell him he'll get the dog on me!


----------



## rideau (Jan 3, 2013)

Have just finished my stack of uglies, and started on my main stacks.  Hard to know how much wood was in the uglies pile, because they were UGLIES.  Odd shapes and lots of air space.  Probably as much as 2/3 cord, mostly sugar maple, little bit of ironwood, beech and apple.  Have about 2 1/2 cords of primarily sugar maple, large splits, set aside for the rest of this season.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dang the precise numbers making me a lil OCD about how much I actually have used. Had to put my boots on and go measure. Pallets still sitting there where I pulled from, stacked two rows deep on the pallet. 17' empty space at 4' high would put my usage so far this year at 1.416 if my calculations are correct. That is less than I was thinking and actually a lil surprising. Figured I would have used more. (Wood is my only source of heat)


----------



## Dairyman (Jan 3, 2013)

We've almost went through 4 pallet loads (3.33 pallets per cord). About 14 cord left with 5 pallets loaded in the barn ready to go.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 3, 2013)

All of this talk of how much left really makes me appreciate all of the hard work I put in late last winter, spring and summer. This is the month I worked really hard for and now i am glad I did it. I have more wood than i thought possible a few years a go when i was paying 250 and 300$ per cord and it wasnt even seasoned cords. A truck makes all the difference.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 4, 2013)

Hickorynut said:


> I've burned over 2 cords, as my lopi freedom eats the wood. Have enough at present to last into 2015 and hopefully through 2015 by summer.


 
Do what?  I'm installing a freedom this weekend... it has to be better than my fireplace....


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 4, 2013)

I've probably cooked 2+ cords so far (mostly cherry, and a lot of uglies) and have about 1.2 cords of Pin Oak left.  Yeah, I'm gonna run out of fuel near the end of the month, but I might make it into Feb a bit.  Still haven't figured out how I want to proceed from there.


----------



## andybaker (Jan 4, 2013)

I've gone through about a cord so far.  Been trying to burn off my shoulder season wood so I can get to some better stuff behind it out in the wood pile.  I split some Silver Maple this past fall and I can't believe how well it's burning now although it should be gone after today or tomorrow.  Probably around 6-7 cord left, enough for the rest of this year and next.  Next fall I'll build up enough to cover 2014-2015.


----------



## schlot (Jan 4, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Good questions Kaptain.
> House size, insulation, layout, insulation, house temps, outside temps, insulation, alternate heat use, all play into wood use.
> dja950, sounds like you're well insulated.


 
Yes and don't forget kind of wood, stove efficiency, using supplemental heat and how warm your spouse keeps you too!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 4, 2013)

I've gone through about a half cord of uglies and maybe another cord.  I have a little less than 4 still left in the garage and maybe 1 or so on the driveway.  Having bunches of wood in the taxi squad is all well and good, but for me, it's covered with snow and would be a pain to uncover.


----------



## TimJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Scotty, do you want to rename the hoarders club cause most of these guys can't and won't be called hoarders after the burning season is over.

Cut the wood........stack the wood........burn the wood
Cut the wood.......stack the wood......burn the wood
Cut the wood........stack the wood.......burn the wood


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 4, 2013)

The most important part.......Let the wood DRY.


----------



## TimJ (Jan 4, 2013)

RIght PapaDave............................it's not how many cords you have , its how many dry cords you have


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 4, 2013)

katwillny said:


> A truck makes all the difference.


 
I couldn't imagine doing this without one.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 4, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I couldn't imagine doing this without one.


Steve,
I actually scrounged about a  cord on my my small Mitsu lancer, piece by piece as I saw it on the side of the road. One day i got really courageous and put 4 pieces o the back of the Lancer but after being cautioned by many here to be mindful of the shocks on the small car and loading wood. But  yes, its 100% easier with a truck.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 4, 2013)

TimJ said:


> RIght PapaDave............................it's not how many cords you have , its how many dry cords you have


That's a new category.....right?


----------



## osagebow (Jan 4, 2013)

dja950 said:


> Man, you guys are cruising through wood. I live in northern ny, where we have some pretty bad winters and ive burned just under a cord. I was -2 last night. How are people from the more southern states using more wood than i am? My house is pretty averaged sized, 2200 sq ft, keeping roughly 1700 heated and the roughly other 500 sqft partly closed off so "partly heated" i guess id call it. I have a raised ranch with the basement mostly finished, the unfinished is my downstairs garage i call it. I keep the toys in there.


 
Sounds like my setup, but a bit bigger. I have poorly insulated windows and doors, and I'm still learning the game. I've had us at 78 degrees a few times, so I can't blame it all on the family .  Gotta due some window dressin' this weekend.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 4, 2013)

I've gone through about 2 cords +/- so far.

We started burning daily in September, 24/7 in October I think.

I just arranged to buy some kiln dried wood after trying to burn some of the stuff I bought in May that was "seasoned". The wood that I went through already was well over a year old and burned way better.
I have about 1/3 cord of "seasoned" wood + 2 cords green wood and about 1/2 cord of small splits and odd sizes that I'm adding 2 cords of kiln dried to so I should have at least 2 cords left over for next year that will be ready to go.

I give up on trying to find random scores online, I don't have a truck or the space to process wood anyway, I'll just be happy to be able to have a nice warm house for 1/3 of the price it cost to heat to 62 degrees using propane.

Stove will still pay for itself in 2 seasons.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 5, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I couldn't imagine doing this without one.


 




I posted these of a scrounge I picked up in September in my car!
I just traded in this Subaru on a minivan, going to use it to pull the trailer I got from my wife's cousin.
I actually just split all of this today!  So add 1/2 cord to my previous total...


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 5, 2013)

Not saying it can't be done with out a truck. Just much easier with one is all. I have always owned a pickup since 1990, so it's hard for me to imagine not having one.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 5, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Not saying it can't be done with out a truck. Just much easier with one is all. I have always owned a pickup since 1990, so it's hard for me to imagine not having one.


Yeah, I am convinced I will never be without a truck. Use it way too much for everything.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 5, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> Yeah, I am convinced I will never be without a truck. Use it way too much for everything.


I really wanted a truck but figured it would be more practical to get the minivan *sigh*...

Someday...


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 5, 2013)

My next step is a big boy truck, lookin for a cummins or 7.3 f250


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 5, 2013)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> I really wanted a truck but figured it would be more practical to get the minivan *sigh*...
> 
> Someday...


 
That happened to my brother in law. He wanted to buy a truck for the third family vehicle. My sister made him buy a Volvo wagon. I tease him about it all the time. While the Volvo is very nice, it is no truck.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 6, 2013)

My in-laws thought I should get rid of my Canyon to get something with better MPG since I was looking for ways to save $$. (we were in process of buying a house)  They shook their heads when I got the old '89 GMC 3500. 

But I get a lot of phone calls from that camp when they have a load to pickup from HD/Lowes or just need to move stuff in general.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 6, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> My next step is a big boy truck, lookin for a cummins or 7.3 f250


 Late 90's-early 2000's Ford F250 or F350 with the 7.3L.....full size bed, full 4-door crew cab.....that's what I'm watching for....gonna set it up for biodiesel as soon as I get it.

Wife said as soon as I get the LR project done, she'll buy me one!   Not a bad deal IMO!!


----------



## laynes69 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've burned around 2 cords since late September. I had roughly 12 cords, burned 2 and replaced 1.25 of what I've burned. That puts me around 11.25 cords in the bank. Hopefully I'll be getting back out, once I get better and bring in a couple cords of pine for the shoulder season.


----------



## Dairyman (Jan 6, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> My next step is a big boy truck, lookin for a cummins or 7.3 f250


 
Better make it 2 so you can haul 1 to the shop with the other!


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> Better make it 2 so you can haul 1 to the shop with the other!
> 
> View attachment 88284


If it was the newer 6.0 then yes your statement is true. They are junk motors. The 7.3 was a great motor. Only made them up to halfway through 2003 so my new truck will have to be 03 or earlier. Unless I go the cummins route.


----------



## Dairyman (Jan 6, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> If it was the newer 6.0 then yes your statement is true. They are junk motors. The 7.3 was a great motor. Only made them up to halfway through 2003 so my new truck will have to be 03 or earlier. Unless I go the cummins route.


 
I agree but both of those are 7.3's and 1 was going to the shop.


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dairyman said:


> I agree but both of those are 7.3's and 1 was going to the shop.


O well that sucks


----------



## gerry100 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've heard that Jan 15 is the halfway point for the NE.

If I've burnt less than 2 of my 4 cords by next weekend I'll fell like I'm ahead. ( 4 more in the shed that won't be ready until Nov '13)


----------



## JP11 (Jan 6, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm sitting at 22 1/4 cord left as of last evening after hauling a heap into the basement......started off with 25. Been fairly mild again this year overall (so far), might end up sitting pretty nice if the trend continues all winter......


 
Dang.. knew I was slacking.  Think I've got 13 cord or so ready to go..

Another 4 that's nothing but red oak. 

BUT.. I did cut a few cord this morning along the driveway.  It's stacked up as logs right now though.  Man that tractor is handy with the winch on back and forks on front.

I've burned about 4 to 4.5 cords so far.  Lots of softwood though.

JP


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 6, 2013)

I scrounged my first 12 cords with a Saturn SL2 sedan. The back seat would fold down to connect the trunk with the back seat and I could fit eight foot logs in there. It would have been easier with a truck, but it can be done with a car. Now I have a trailer that we pull with an SUV. The trailer is fine when I know I am going for a scrounge, but a truck would be great for picking up those small scrounges I see along the roadside now and then.


----------

